# Intruder!!



## thumpingBerry (Oct 14, 2017)

I just got the chance to sneak on here while my human is logged in and she isn't watching ... gotta do it quick so here goes:

There was a change in my human's other pets. I'm mean, I've been around her smallish dogs ever since I was young, and I've seen occasional rabbits come and go, but then something new happened about a month ago. A big black furry thing I've never seen before was looking in my cage and tried to sniff me. I got spooked and thumped my feet, and the animal took off. He must have been spooked, because he didn't come back into my area for a few days, but then he was back again, sniffing again. THUMP! He ran, again.

My human told me he was a new dog. Well, I told her clearly what I thought about him ... when I came up to the cage to see my human, and smelled THAT ANIMAL on her, I turned around and thumped my feet. Earned me the nickname of "Queen Buttercup." Ha ha.

Turns out he is ok, doesn't try to bother me in my cage, and now is comfortable about coming back into the "rabbit area" and I've warmed up to him and forgiven my human. He does want to play with me when I am out of the cage, but my human watches him closely. Well, that was a new experience for me that got me initially upset, but I'm ok now. Whew.

Queen Buttercup


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 13, 2018)

Aww, that's such a cute story. But yiu shouldn't be logging in without your humans permission. Oops, I just did. 

Big Wig


----------



## Preitler (Jan 21, 2018)

Well, rabbits and dogs, it comes down to who has the stronger mind - and rabbits are well suited for that competition 

Herr Hase und Gina:


----------



## AngoraSenora (Mar 19, 2018)

It sounds like you did a good job making sure your new furry friend knows that the thump is far superior to the bark! Good work!


----------

